# How much are Vet Bills for a hedgehog?



## Dansie (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm looking into buying a hedgehog and I was wondering, about how much are their vet bills? (an estimate) also, do they need check ups, vaccines, etc.? Thanks!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

They don't need vaccines, but they should get at least a once-a-year check up. The amount charged for a routine check up varies greatly based on where you live and what vet you go to, so you'd have to find an exotic vet around you, and call to ask what their fee is. Then you have to think of fees for any tests, medicine, etc. that may be required should the hedgehog get sick.

For my own part, my vet charges $45 for an exam fee for hedgehogs. Lily's gotten two check-ups since I got her, and both times also needed Revolution for mite flare-ups. The Revolution only cost about $10-15, since she needed such a small amount. She's had no other big problems (knock on wood!), so that's as expensive as her vet bills have gotten.


----------



## KTH5 (Mar 2, 2010)

I know this isn't much, but I want to add what I can

I just got back from the vet with Kipper, and the visit cost me a total of $110. 83 for the vet visit/checkup, and 20 dollars for antibiotics. Judging from others, I guess the place where I get checkups for Kip is kinda expensive, but w/e. 

One more thing, most people (or at least my breeder) recommend a vet visit in the first couple weeks you have your hedgehog, so keep that in mind, along with the yearly visit.

O.K, last thing. My vet said for most hedgehog she handles for tests, she has to have anesthia to them. That's only if they're grumpy, which most hedgehogs will be. Luckily my Kipper wasn't that bad, so he didn't need it. But I'm pretty sure anesthia is pretty expensive, so watch out.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

My vet bills, with prescriptions, are normally $110-$120. I would say watch out for vets who want to use anesthia as there can be complications (IMO, from reading comments on this & other forums). I've never needed to use it and my vet will work with my if my hedgehog is being grumpy, as I have the experience with her personality & handling her


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

So they don't even get rabies vaccinations? Sorry this is news to me.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

No no no, hedgies do NOT get any vaccinations. Don't let a vet try and convince you they do.

My vet charges around $60 for a visit, and then tests and medication and such are added to that. I think fecals, fungals/skin scrapes, etc. were around $30 each. Gassing and any xrays, bloodwork, etc. are much more. Basic surgery for spay/neuter or uncomplicated tumor removal was $200-400.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

I keep money put back for the vet.  
My hogs have $500 each put away for any issues they may have.
$500 is not the magic number or anything... one bad problem could deplete that money very quickly.


----------



## hedgielover (Oct 30, 2008)

I think it was already suggested to get quotes from your local vets. Also ask about the hedgehogs they see and the other exotics or small animals they see this will give you an idea of how much experience they actually have. Based on this and the prices you can choose a vet. 

My vet charges $60 for an appointment and then extra for meds and stuff (similar to others) My vet bills for Quigley haven't gone over $100 but they've gotten close. I have an emergency credit card with a $5000 limit that I use to pay for vet visits. This way I do not have to worry about money if Quigley gets sick until after it blows over a bit.

Edit: I should add that saving money for the vet is probably a better way to go but I'm on a student budget so the credit card was the best option for me.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

hedgielover said:


> I think it was already suggested to get quotes from your local vets. Also ask about the hedgehogs they see and the other exotics or small animals they see this will give you an idea of how much experience they actually have. Based on this and the prices you can choose a vet.


Finding out the vet's experience is important rather than a simple 'yes we treat hedgehogs.' The first vet I went to 'treated' hedgehogs. I learned he had some basic understanding but was clearly uncomfortable around them. My second vet had more experience but his range of knowledge was still not satisfactory to me. My third though is dang on & a full exotic vet.


----------



## Bt6776 (Nov 15, 2008)

I ended up paying $320.00 because my hedgie decided to chew off his "belly button"


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

tie-dye hedgie said:


> So they don't even get rabies vaccinations? Sorry this is news to me.


No they don't get rabies shots. There are no vaccinations for hedgehogs.

If I walk out of the vet's office with a bill under $100 I now ask what they missed. Basic exam and antibiotics, I expect at least $100-150. Surgery, I've paid anywhere from $300-$1000.


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Kalandra said:


> tie-dye hedgie said:
> 
> 
> > So they don't even get rabies vaccinations? Sorry this is news to me.
> ...


That's good to know! Thanks


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I have spent between $150-$300 on my just* one *of my hedgehogs. And it wasn't a surgery or a bizarre problem.

Standard visit is about $70 here at my vet ($10 higher due to them being "exotic" animals). Meds range between $15-$60. Revolution treatment for mites is $58.

It is very important that you take your hog in once a year for a regular health check up.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

My vet charges $50 US for an exam, $40 for a "brief exam". When i brought Ender in for a nail trim once (they'd gotten way out of hand and he was stressing up a storm when i tried to do it) it was $30 (15 trim +15 anesthesia)


----------



## Bookgobbler (Aug 13, 2009)

My bills depended upon my Tama's temperment. Before quilling, it was only about 40 but after she finished quilling, she's now "tempermental" and for serious checkups needs to be knocked out first so its 90ish now. 

Please consider, emergency vet visits. I had one when somehow Tama wrapped a thread around her foot (I have no idea where she got it from) to the point where I thought she had a broken foot. 

That episode put me back ~500 for xrays, emergency visit fee, exam, knock out, meds, follow up apt... 

Hedgehogs are like any other pet. They may be small, but taking them to the vet costs, and the vet bills rack up.


----------

